
Fastly launches its new compute environment – supports Rust - kickdaddy
https://www.fastly.com/blog/join-the-beta-new-serverless-compute-environment-at-the-edge
======
RcouF1uZ4gsC
Looking at the description, it seems that Fastly supports web assembly and
Rust is one of the languages that can compile to web assembly.

However to show my excitement about Rust, I will be appending " \- supports
Rust" to any announcement I post. For example:

New Linux Kernel released - supports Rust

Dell releases new Developer edition XPS - supports Rust

Intel releases Ice Lake processors - supports Rust

Windows 10 Update - supports Rust

~~~
MetaDark
Wow it makes me sad that the top comment here is the one that's mocking the
post.

Just because they've designed a compute environment that uses WebAssembly
doesn't mean that their platform supports all languages that compile to
WebAssembly.

~~~
weberc2
That’s not obvious to me... care to elaborate? What languages that target wasm
aren’t supported?

------
minhajuddin
Their speeds look impressive. If it can do cold starts with a response time of
<200ms, it might become suitable for a lot of our typical web apps. You can
actually try it out at:
[https://wasm.fastlylabs.com/](https://wasm.fastlylabs.com/)

~~~
sagichmal
Cold start for this product is the same as warm start, as described in the
post: 35 microseconds.

------
syrusakbary
Congrats to the Fastly team for achieving this milestone!

It's great to see more companies betting on server-side WebAssembly as an
enabler for Edge computing.

------
dreamcompiler
This Lucet thing seems pretty awesome. It's apparently an AOT WASM compiler
with WASI that runs anywhere. (Disclaimer: Family member works at Fastly but I
truly find this impressive.)

~~~
syrusakbary
Indeed! Lucet is a great piece of engineering.

There are some very popular open-source runtimes that let you run WebAssembly
server-side easily: Wasmer (Rust, with three different compilation tiers:
Singlepass, Clif and LLVM), WAVM (C++. LLVM), and many more! (disclaimer: I
work at Wasmer)

There is some nice blogposts benchmarking them:
[https://00f.net/2019/10/22/updated-webassembly-
benchmark/](https://00f.net/2019/10/22/updated-webassembly-benchmark/)

------
minhajuddin
It would be nice to see how this compares to Firecracker
([https://firecracker-microvm.github.io/](https://firecracker-
microvm.github.io/)) the runtime behind AWS Lambda

~~~
whb07
one is a webassembly runtime, the other is a program that can help you spin up
microvms very quickly. So with firecracker you can spin up ubuntu and fedora
images.

------
snug
This looks awesome, any initial benchmarks against cloudflare workers, lambda,
gcf?

------
ncmncm
In other news, Fastly's new compute environment supports C++, C, COBOL, and
Brainf*ck. And, y'know, computes, in any time left over. If you like.

